# Fluval Evolve 8?????



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is the light that come with this tank good enough to grow some easy corals? Are the blue LEDs enough to make the corals colors more fluorescent or will they be a dull colored? Is the filter that it come with enough 2 support a pistol shrimp goby pair? Or is there another small tank kit that is some what cheap, around $60 - $80, and will grow corals?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't think the lights have enough power or proper spectrum to grow much in the coral department,you might be able to have some softies high in the water column.You could be able to mod the lighting.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

What would be a cheap and effective light to put on it instead?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you looked into supplemental lighting such as the submersible marine land LEDs?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just took down my aqueon 13g widescreen tank cus it was really dull and just all in all not worth it. It was a freshwater tank. But i decided that im going 2 make that the reef. I just also picked up the 24in coralife dual fixture T5 ho. It has the actinic and a 10,000k bulb. Thats 48watts of light on a 13g tank, so 3.5 wpg. I also plan 2 use 2 aqueon quite flow 10s and a powerhead. Will that be enough flow? Will the light be enough? Also any stocking suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like you are going to have ALOT better luck with the new specs. What are the dimensions of the new tank?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The dimensions r 24(long)× 16(height)× 8(width). It has the same surface area as a 10 but it is higher and longer than a typical 10. But its not that wide which will make it a little hard to do the rock work. Also on amazon this light had terrible reviews but on all the other websites they were good reviews. So could of amazon of been selling just bad product or will that happen to this 1 to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone have these lights????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a coralife duel T-5 HO fixture but I believe it is a 36 inch. It worked great for a couple years,grew alot of corals,but after that one of the channels died. I fixed it with a spare ballast as it was past its warranty.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

What corals were u able 2 grow? Any stony coral?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Mostly zoanthids and some LPS,there were a few SPS higher up in the tank but not acroporas and the like.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

O cool. Did u watch ur calcium, magnesium, and ph all the time? Did u have to add some additives?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes,once there are a number of growing stony corals you will want to look into a additive. At first I used KH buffer and calcium supplements but I now use a 3 part dosing system that I mix myself for better control.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I will look into that a little more. So for inhabitants i was thinking a randalls goby and pistol shrimp, boxer shrimp, 3 pepperment shrimp, Royal gramma, some snails & hermits, court jester goby, than maybe a fairy wrasse. Or maybe a pair of clown and the goby pisyol shrimp pair, and all the same invertebrate. What do u think??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Multiple gobies in a small tank can some times be trouble,they can get territorial depending on the species.I would stick with just one or a pair.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well i read that. But they r hole different sub group, the randalls is a shrimp goby and the court jester different. But i rethought the stock. 1 possum wrasse, 1 royal gramma, 1 randalls shrimp goby, 1 pistol shrimp, 1 court jester goby, 3 pepperment shrimp, 1 boxer shrimp, 3 hermits, 2 turbo snails (not the larger mexicans), 3-4 nassarius snails, i can get a red scooter blenny that eats pellets and frozen foods so probally 1 of those, and maybe a blue tuxedo urchin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

